# Save €370 on health insurance VHI



## harvey (28 Dec 2008)

I have done plenty of research in the last couple of weeks about all the policies on offer from VHI,Quinn and Hibernian.

I pay yearly and my renewal for VHI Options Plan B was 900 euro for the coming year. Hibernian Health was €530 (normally €589) as they are reducing prices on December 30th by 10%. I had been paying for options even though I or my family don't visit the doctor very often. Source:[broken link removed]

I saved the guts of a grand for my family.


----------



## eamonn123456 (28 Dec 2008)

Yes but its a false economy for anyone who does have to visit the doctor frequently, which would be the case for most families with young children.


----------



## harvey (29 Dec 2008)

Not at all, if your family go to the doctor a lot, get day to day 50 with Hibernian - no excess or Healthstage silver or gold with VHI. Hospital plan way cheaper with Hibernian, you can buy doctor plan with Vhi or Healthmanager with Quinn as it is all included.


----------



## harvey (29 Dec 2008)

eamonn123456 said:


> Yes but its a false economy for anyone who does have to visit the doctor frequently, which would be the case for most families with young children.


 
You have to visit the doctor 19 times to reach the family excess on VHI for options before they start paying out €20 per visit ! That's a lot of doctor visits. I have just looked at my tax returns over the last 10 years and did not qualify for any cash back once from VHI. 

If you had a money back plan from VHI or Hibernian which does not require any excess to be reached, it would be far more beneficial , 19 visits x 50 or 60 euro ?

VHI did offer me the Healthstage plan on its own eventhough I switched to Hibernian. 

A grand in my pocket though!


----------



## IsleOfMan (29 Dec 2008)

Thanks Harvey. I am definitely going to have a look at this option. Is it worthwhile for a husband and wife to take out two separate policies with Hibernian or a joint policy? I remember one year with VHI where one of us had medical expenses and the other did not. Because of the excess on the joint policy we were unable to claim whereas if we had two separate policies one of us could have claimed on the sole policy because of the lower excess.


----------



## Omega (29 Dec 2008)

I also switched to Hibernian (after 30+ years with VHI), starting on Dec 30 (special offer) and saved over 600 on the renewal.....


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Dec 2008)

I switched to Vivas (as they then were) nearly two years ago and have just cancelled our existing "We" policy — due for renewal in February — and opened a new, identical one with tomorrow as the start date. Now paying a lower premium for the next 12 months than we did for the last, which is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.

I suspect they're in for a busy 48 hours in Hibernian's offices...


----------



## Toby (29 Dec 2008)

My head is addled with all the pressure to buy stuff in the sales but this sounds interesting. We've never gotten alternative quotes but this might be the time....

Family with 3 kids currently on VHI B Option - do you think we'd save?


----------



## eamonn123456 (29 Dec 2008)

I don't fully understand some of the original poster's comments so am not sure what he is advising.

We are on VHI Family Plan Plus, Level 2.

It allows a contribution of 40 euro per visit, for up to 25 GP visits per annum.

Seems to make more sense than the Hibernian deal but I am open to correction.


----------



## harvey (30 Dec 2008)

eamonn123456 said:


> I don't fully understand some of the original poster's comments so am not sure what he is advising.
> 
> We are on VHI Family Plan Plus, Level 2.
> 
> ...


 
Not if you want access to the hi tech hospitals. Does your plan with VHI cover you for heart surgery in Blackrock Clinic?  As I said thankfully I don't visit the doctor so I don't need that plan. I was with the VHI since I was born, originally on Plan C , reduced to Plan B Options and I have left because of the savings. I know loads of people who went to BUPA, then Quinn, Vivas and then Hibernian Health. Anyhow if I am not happy with Hibernian I can always switch to Quinn or VHI next year.


----------



## shesells (30 Dec 2008)

Don't trust the Vivas (Hibernian) compare tool. I am currently on HealthManager with Quinn but when I went to compare with Vivas before I renewed last summer it gave me a cheaper plan which in no way matched up with the benefits of healthmanager. When I added the extras it was more expensive than Quinn so I stayed put. Both still cheaper than VHI though.


----------



## eamonn123456 (30 Dec 2008)

I think its horses for courses - people at different lifestages or states of health will prefer different suppliers and plans.  Glad you saved some money Harvey, was worth looking into for me but my conclusion is that we will not switch.


----------



## scuby (2 Jan 2009)

go with the plan that suits your requirements. what hospital you want cover in etc.the only difference between most plans is the type of hospital you are covered for. Dr charges are all the same.
 if it's gp/consultant visits your interested check out the healthmanager/healthsteps etc as these are geared for out-patients expenses


----------

